# Descaling with Descalene, yay or nay?



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Remembered I have some de-scaler called 'Descalene'

















Can't see it being too bad as it's citric acid.










I guess this will be for a filter machine.. Any ideas for a Classic? Maybe one sachet in a full reservoir? Or dump it and get something else?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Dump it and get something else. Your Classic has an aluminium boiler, I think that stuff would be far too aggressive:bad:.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Best stick with proprietory cleaner such as made by Puly - then you've got peace of mind. Not dear either.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I always used Citric Acid crystals for descaling my Classic. I know a lot of people say it's not recommended for aluminium boilers but I think as long as you err on the side of a weak solution and don't leave it in longer than 20mins it's fine. Certainly didn't cause me any issues. You can get a 1Kg bag of crystals for about £5 (home brewing supplies or Amazon) and you only use a tablespoon or so each time so it lasts forever.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hmm, I have held off doing it - might use it on the steam mop instead as it seams to have stopped working..

I always use Ashbeck water btw, just thought I'd put some de-scaler through it even though the previous owner had a special water supply set up in Lanzorote where it lived in a holiday home. The OPV had a little bit of scale in it when I stripped it for modding.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Well prevention is always better than cure. It's better to run a weak descale early than wait until there is a problem that would require a much stronger descale.


----------

